# Cissy got out and ate some Lilac leaves! Help..?



## lupinfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

I was putting out hay for them and Cissy escaped while I was doing so, and she ate some of the lilac leaves that were on the ground... I know they are on the off-limits list for goats, what should I do?!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2009)

A quick google shows a few instances where goats have eaten lilac and been fine, so long as it's not a big bunch of lilac..  I can feel you freaking out through your text, though, and if I were in a similar situation and freaking out really bad, I'd probably dose with about 2oz of universal antidote gel and call the vet.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

Shes fine so far, I've found a bunch of cases where its just "if its like a whole heap..." and Fias Co lists it on both lists now that i've looked..

I think she'll be fine, I don't think it was that many leaves.. like maybe 10 small leaves. She wasnt really chowing down. 

I dont know where i'd get universal antidote gel...My co-ops dont sell like anything and tsc doesnt sell much either.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

OKAY so fias co farm says that it is the "lilacs" that are poisonous... so I can imagine its the flowers, and the branches and bark are not... she ate leaves, im not sure that counts as flowers. I'll keep an eye on her, if emerg treatment is necessary i'll call the vet.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 24, 2009)

If I was not sure if it was a poison, I'd give a dose of charcoal just to be sure. Try doing a google search under "Purdue Poisonous Plants" to see about that. Your vet may also know.
As fias farm has, I'm sure a very versed/nice owner, we have to be careful when obtaining info from laymen sites. Best to look at professional sites...


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2009)

tc said:
			
		

> As fias farm has, I'm sure a very versed/nice owner, we have to be careful when obtaining info from laymen sites. Best to look at professional sites...


...like this one.

  

Sorry, couldn't resist.   


(...not a shot at you or anything like that, btw..I promise...    )


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't find lilac on the lists... and isn't this a laymen site? 

I can't get my hands on any charcoal, its been over an hour and nothing has happened.


----------



## danielle82 (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a sheep get into some poisonous iris'. I gave her doses of mineral oil and pepto bismal, evry two hours for 24 hours. She did make it, and she got A LOT of that blue flag iris. The pepto keeps them for getting diarhea, and the mineral oil I guess coats the stomach so it dosn't absorb as much into the blood stream


----------



## ()relics (Sep 25, 2009)

To start I am a LAYMAN that has many fullblood boer goats bred for show purposes...They are fed and cared for well...NOW...I have 2 lilac bushes just outside one of my pastures,  1 white and 1 purple....Some of my goats, from my "houdini line"(escape artists)...with every chance they get, magically appear in the middle of the "said" bushes.  They gorge themselves until their escape is discovered then its back to the pasture....The bushes are completely Deforested from 5' up to the ground....I have never had a goat sick from eating lilac leaves.....But that is Just My Observation.....and being " Not An Expert", is subject to be wrong.....But not likely


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, Cissy is fine... The lilac is an enormous 80+ year old white lilac


----------

